# The RP Crossover RP



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

The story is like this

we do things and talk and then things happen somewhere and we just get along like that.

but please do not godmod or progress plot!

You can be several characters available

Name: Kuroka
Likes: Vague storywriting and stealing drawings pretending he drawn them
Dislikes: To listen to non-acceptance

Name: St. Jimmy
Likes: OOC
Dislikes: IC

Name: Zanketsune
Likes: Grey-repping, talking about brawl(while not even having a wii).
Dislikes: following the storyline, knowing where the hell he is in his own story.

Name: Chambertwist
Likes: One-line posts
Dislikes: Typing more then 10 words in a post

Name: Diedera666
Likes: Not spelling his own name right, living in his own imagination world, CAPS LOCK!!!
Dislikes: People posting in his thread those are the worst kind.

Name: dashing flame
Likes: terrors, battles, bleach(says enough riteeee?)
Dislikes: spelling, plot.

Name: Nero92 
Likes: Asspulls, loling and saying hehehehe. 
Dislikes: Good grammar, not being the strongest character in the RP.


Please be quick or your characters will be choosen already, and start whenever you want!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes it got accepted!

ofcourse you can make some characters you think are worthy as well

I'll be Diedera666!

-------------------------------

Diedera666 looms over the place...looking for some solitude.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Somewhere in the mod lounge, a mod just lolled...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

"WHY ARE YOU POSTING IN MY THREADS NUUUUUUUUUUU~~!!!" Diedera666 said violently.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

I choose St. Jimmy! ((I like popcorn.))


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Diedara666 was in shock "WHAT!!?! NO POPCORNS YOU BASTARD!!"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

"That is too much in character for Diedara666!" St. Jimmy yelled. ((You guys wanna play cooking mama with me?))


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

STOP POSTING YARG!! ((well I can't right now, I left the cartridge at a friends house the other day, well I don't really own a DS, but I play it at my friends house but soon I will get one!))


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

((Cooking mama for the Wii....))


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

((OMG my bad...Wait a second)) ARGHHHH I AM BACK IN CHARACTER!!


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

NO!!! YOU  MUST ALWAYS BE OOC!!! ((You has PC? Don't tell my daddy, but maybe we can play Age of Conan together!))


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

You must pick a character before you can go out of character!!!!!! ((Guys, what's a whore? I was playing The Witcher on my daddy's PC, and I slept on the same bed as one.))


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

Added Nero92! yay


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

"lol hehehe." Nero92 laughed at Zorokiller's remark.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

...................................
...................................
...................................
...................................
......................walking...


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

"hey guies mie name is df short for my username in case u r new i like to terorrr in zanpactu battle." dashing flames said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys give me my rep back T_T

I already complained to an, admin, mod, and my mom.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

"That is very in character!" St. Jimmy yelled. ((My wii friend code is 666-666-666 Diedara666.))


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Y U MOCK ME ?!?!!11

U guis don't even know me swear no fair.  We friends get along i beg you.

Beg u Beg uBeg uBeg uBeg uBeg uBeg uBeg u ctrl+v

Reps! Please!111 Beg uBeg uBeg uBeg uBeg uBeg u ctrl+v

So now i grey rep u and call mod.

.
.
.
.

mOD tell me to fertilize a squirrel. No more mr n1ce gai.

UR MOMMA so fat when they lock her in wall mart she starve to death!111!!


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

hey nero wanna join bleach teooorrr rpe we due terorr adn stuph.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

hehehehe...I PMEd Zorokiller for adding me, I will inform mods...hehehehe


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

due want to joyn my bleech terrorrr rp comeon u no u want to we have terror an zanpactu battlle.


----------

